# Trip planning Belgium, Holland, Germany and onwards



## bijgouder (Sep 18, 2009)

We are planning to take a Dover-Calais crossing at the end of this month in our 7.5m motorhome, and have about 4 weeks away. It will be our our first European trip, and obviously we want to make the most of it.

I suspect the timings in my head and in reality are quite different, so need some help in refining our plans.

As it stands, we intend to drive to Bruges for a couple of days, then on to Amsterdam for maybe three days. We will then continue to Osnabruck for one or two days. After there, we intend to make our way down to the Mosel and follow its route into Luxembourg.

Then, we have no real plans other than a visit to the Millau Viaduct, then probably head north through France. I know we will be there during Le Tour, and have mixed feelings about trying to see some of it, or just trying to avoid the worst of the crowds.

Anyway, after all that, can I please ask for answers to some of the following (I have and will continue to read previous posts, but I note that something new always tends to come up):

1. Recommended sites/aires/stellplatze at my waypoints;

2. Suggestions for a route south from Luxembourg to Millau, spending a few days in Switzerland on the way;

3. Is it worth trying to see Le Tour - are there particular parts of the route where access and camping availability will be favourable, or does everything get booked up months/years in advance;

4. Suggestions for a route with interest back towards Calais (no I don't want to see Paris!);

5. I see the French schools break up on 5th July. Will that significantly affect the roads and sites;

6. Any 'must-sees' on or near our route.

I know it's a lot, but I know how good you all are from previous experience. Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## orridge (Apr 30, 2013)

Bruges is nice but a little too touristy, we prefer Gent which is about 30 minutes further inland still has the canals, history, beer etc. You can overnight along the canal by the sports centre.


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

bijgouder said:


> We are planning to take a Dover-Calais crossing at the end of this month in our 7.5m motorhome, and have about 4 weeks away. It will be our our first European trip, and obviously we want to make the most of it.


In our experience " to make the most of it" you do not dash all over the place but concentrate on a few areas. Try limiting your mileage to 40 to 60 miles per day.

Milau viaduct is a spectacular site but best seen as part of a trip to this region, Tarn Gorge, Roquefort, Rodez, Albi etc. In July it can be very hot in the south of France. It is an ideal time to explore Switzerland.

Your route from Calais to Osnabrück takes you past many interesting places, Antwerp, Rotterdam. Delft, Gouda, Utrect, Hoge Veluwe N.P., Arnhem, etc.

Heading south from Osnabrück you will pass close to Cologne.

Without any clues as to your interests it is difficult to make recommendations. Get some Travel Guides from your local library for the areas you might visit.

Try to keep your plans flexible and keep an eye on the weather forcasts, we went to France last May and ended up in northern Spain as it was cold in southern France.


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

I would certainly try to see le tour - we saw it last year - didn't book anywhere just turned up at an aire the day before then moved onto a supermarket car park- took our chairs and a picnic down to the finish line and had a great day - super atmosphere and everyone very friendly - when Mark Cavendish won the stage there was great British celebration but everyone - people from Brazil and all over Europe came to congratulate anyone with a Union Jack. Doing it again this year - but cant get to France this time - off to Harrogate and hope the weather is good. - Marie


----------



## bijgouder (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks for the replies so far, particularly the sage words about limiting the daily travel distances from selstrom. Hoping I can get some further suggestions for a route back up through France with this bump.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
I would definitely forget trying to get to the Millau bridge. As posted by selstrom, save it for another trip. It is worth seeing though.
p-c


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

bijgouder 

Have you thought of crossing Dover-Dunkirk(DFDS), even if you come back Calais-Dover. It is 45 mins. longer but about 30km further East - six and half a dozen, and usually less crowded and not so many hooligans on day booze trips. It can also be cheaper. The DFDS website displays both Calais and Dunkirk schedule and prices on same page for each day.

Just a suggestion.

Geoff


----------

